# Mechwarrior Online



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 21, 2013)

I can't remember if I made a thread of this before, but if I did, I'd be necroing it so bleh. Time for a new one.
Does anybody play this? This awesome game with mechs that weigh tonnes and can have silly amounts of armor and weaponry. No, not the mechas you see in japanese anime, but a more western approach.










I, for one, really enjoy the game and being an avid mech lover it's a jackpot. And best of all, it's free to play, and there is in no way a pay to win element there. Granted you can buy camos, cockpit items and certain hero mechs, but they are all balanced and mostly cosmetic. 
The game itself is played 8v8, with four classes of mechs. Light(scouts and cappers), medium, heavy(Firepower and support) and assault (pure firepower and as much weigh in armor as a light mech has in total). They are all balanced and I've seen a light mech take down an Atlas. 
The game pretty much owns in regards of gameplay. Light mechs usually go in advance, spot targets and paint them with lasers for long range missiles fired from a friendly mech. They also relay information of enemy's movements. Then comes in medium mechs and harass and break the enemy formation while slower classes come in and start wrecking shit up. I pilot a catapult (like the one in the first pic), packing tonnes of short range missiles that can tear the enemy's arm off very easily. Usually the fire is focused on atlai, because they weigh the most and pack the most firepower and armor so if I'm succesful, I can take down few mechs and damage a lot of them severely from behind. 

It would be awesome to get a lance together and just go wreck the enemy team with fellow fafers. Bonus points if eurofag cause timezones, but I am nocturnal so I'm usually online for it 5pm EST

If even slightly interested in awesome mech games, check it out here http://mwomercs.com/ !


----------



## Alekz (Mar 21, 2013)

I tried it out and I would love to play, but my computer is sadly not quite good enough and I don't have the cash to make the necessary upgrades.  I'll just have to stick to gameplay videos and crying a lot.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm a big fan and played quite a bit during the closed beta and post open, even came withing inches of buying one of the founder packs. But the obscene amount of hacking the game used to suffer from killed it for me. There's no reason and atlas should be flying through the sky at mach 1 while spamming rapid fire HLs.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 22, 2013)

Alekz said:


> I tried it out and I would love to play, but my computer is sadly not quite good enough and I don't have the cash to make the necessary upgrades.  I'll just have to stick to gameplay videos and crying a lot.


I'm fairly sure that if you're willing to sacrifice the fancy graphics, you can run it on the lowest settings.



Fernin said:


> I'm a big fan and played quite a bit during the closed beta and post open, even came withing inches of buying one of the founder packs. But the obscene amount of hacking the game used to suffer from killed it for me. There's no reason and atlas should be flying through the sky at mach 1 while spamming rapid fire HLs.


What the--- I have NEVER come across something like that. Nor a hack of any breed. Not even when it was in closed beta.
Some insane builds for mechs allow them to fire weapons pretty much continuously with enough heat efficiency, might that be the case? And if by HL you mean LARGE lasers, you can buy them as a pulse variant


----------



## Fernin (Mar 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What the--- I have NEVER come across something like that. Nor a hack of any breed. Not even when it was in closed beta.
> Some insane builds for mechs allow them to fire weapons pretty much continuously with enough heat efficiency, might that be the case? And if by HL you mean LARGE lasers, you can buy them as a pulse variant



Yeah, I meant large not heavy. XD For some reason in my head light, medium, heavy has always sounded more right than small, medium, and large, so I tend to herp on them alot. X3

Anyways, if the hacking's not as bad, I may come back and give it another shot. I just had an aweful 2-3 week period where there were dudes flying through the sky no clip style while shitting a literal non stop beam of blue lasers, not pulse laser style, but always on light a damned flashlight.

None the less, I'm reinstalling right now, so if it takes your fancy I'd be keen on playing with you. Would be nice to have an excuse roll out the Gaussapult again.

Also. Fucking Summoners! WHERE ARE MY FUCKING SUMMONERS! YEARG!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow, I really have never seen anyone hack in any way. 
And whoo, let's roll out one day and wreck metal. Possibly today?
 Should anyone else be interested, add me on Steam. I use steam for chatting and game management and it's always on. It's a better way to contact me than Skype, which I mainly only use for voice chats.


----------



## Fernin (Mar 23, 2013)

I think I've already got you on steam, can't remember. Either way, what good is it since MWO isn't a steam game and doesn't use the steam overlay? =0


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 23, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I think I've already got you on steam, can't remember. Either way, what good is it since MWO isn't a steam game and doesn't use the steam overlay? =0


You can add a non-steam game to the games list. When you start a game through steam, it gives it the overlay 
Very handy.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 24, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You can add a non-steam game to the games list. When you start a game through steam, it gives it the overlay
> Very handy.



I already told you I have this and we have yet to play together o.o...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 25, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> I already told you I have this and we have yet to play together o.o...


You must've told someone else with my good looks and behaviour. I've not heard you say such a thing D:


----------



## Krigare (Apr 1, 2013)

I most definitely play this. I'll even brag and state that I'm commander of a merc company. heh heh.


----------

